# PC Gamer and Valve talk about Minecraft



## prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This week on the site, we want to celebrate some of the heroes of the PC gaming community. People who’ve devoted huge amounts of their free time to making something awesome for the rest of us to enjoy. Today we’re talking to Markus ‘Notch’ Persson, creator of the awesome indie building game Minecraft – which, it turns out, most of Valve seem to be playing.http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/07/29/communit...-for-minecraft/
> QUOTEThis afternoon Corey Peters suddenly yelped and jumped out of his chair claiming that a Creeper had gotten into the new training map he was working on and that it was blocking his ability to get any work done. This was followed a few minutes later by Jon Lippincott claiming he couldn't finish up his code because he had run out of Iron Ore. Even as I write this I can hear Dave Riller telling a story about how he beat a sheep to death with his bare hands to make a new set of pants and a woolly hat.[...]


http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=4130&p=1
There is also a payload map on TF2

Can't wait until SMP.
Also, when it comes out, we have to make a GBAtemp server for anyone that plays it


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Also, when it comes out, we have to make a GBAtemp server for anyone that plays it


This. Anyone up for some creep-hunting with 10 people?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 29, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's enough creeps around here to hunt.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 29, 2010)

You're always mining peacefully, and then SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

Could someone please give me a quick fillin as to what Minecraft is? I've seen a couple of people playing it on Steam (as a non-steam game) but i know nothing about it, and from the quick searching i did, i found almost no info (just referencing to other games, which i'm not familiar with, and their site give NO info on the game).

Help me, Minecraft Players. You're my only hope.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Could someone please give me a quick fillin as to what Minecraft is? I've seen a couple of people playing it on Steam (as a non-steam game) but i know nothing about it, and from the quick searching i did, i found almost no info (just referencing to other games, which i'm not familiar with, and their site give NO info on the game).
> 
> Help me, Minecraft Players. You're my only hope.


I played the online version last night. (Was my first time!) It seems like some kind of world builder/destroyer. It kinda reminded me of LEGOs.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Could someone please give me a quick fillin as to what Minecraft is? I've seen a couple of people playing it on Steam (as a non-steam game) but i know nothing about it, and from the quick searching i did, i found almost no info (just referencing to other games, which i'm not familiar with, and their site give NO info on the game).
> 
> Help me, Minecraft Players. You're my only hope.



It's like.... a first-person Dwarf Fortress (if you haven't played DF either, please do.).
It's like...playing with LEGOs in 3D.
It also has it's share of exploration. Personally I feel it has that classic Harvest Moon charm to it (work hard, enjoy).


Really basically, you mine, and you craft. Hence the name. Check out a bunch of Youtube videos, play the REALLY REALLY OLD AND BARELY SIMILAR TO REAL MINECRAFT demo.

Honestly, it's absolutely worth the price. This is indie gold.

[EDIT]

Compared to the "demo" version...the real "Alpha" version has crafting, more mobs, fluid dynamics, caves, infinite worlds (keep moving and it generates as you go), many types of resources, armor, weapons, tools, food, farming....and it goes on.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Could someone please give me a quick fillin as to what Minecraft is? I've seen a couple of people playing it on Steam (as a non-steam game) but i know nothing about it, and from the quick searching i did, i found almost no info (just referencing to other games, which i'm not familiar with, and their site give NO info on the game).
> 
> Help me, Minecraft Players. You're my only hope.


Minecraft is a game in which you... it's not really easy to explain. You just play around, craft some stuff from ores you mine (hence the name), dig around, make a fortress, traps, etc. It's also used to make art. Yes, art. Like this:




There's a huge player base, and Notch, the developer, has a blog. Minecraft is updated almost, if not daily.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 29, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But....while the demo is basically "Creation Mode", it is far from the reality of the real thing. I cannot stress this enough, because by itself, the demo can also deter people from this awesome game. The demo REALLY is *that* old.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> But....while the demo is basically "Creation Mode", it is far from the reality of the real thing. I cannot stress this enough, because by itself, the demo can also deter people from this awesome game. The demo REALLY is *that* old.


Hmmm... I didn't quite like Creative at first, however, I tried out an Alpha version from a friend and almost immediately bought it after that.
Alpha is just so much more fun than Creative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: removed huge quotes


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

So, can i basically call this a stand-alone Garry's Mod?

Also, no i haven't played DF either... it's a name i've known for a bit, but haven't settled into it because i hear it's highly addicting with a steep beginner's curve... and that's the kind of thing that i can lose my life to


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 29, 2010)

lol, I've played this!

This game is the shit.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> So, can i basically call this a stand-alone Garry's Mod?


You could, but it's not so complicated and expanded. Crafting happens on a 3 by 3 grid. At the moment Notch is adding a powered minecart, it's useful for lollercoasters.


----------



## riverchen (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE THIS GAME, OMG. ITS REALLY GOOD, i'm riverchen. Buy it for the awesome version. or watch some let's plsy's.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, i just did some Youtube surfing for info about this, and i'm in. Good chance i'll be shelling out the bucks tomorrow (hopefully heh) and i'll be runnin' round that game.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, i just did some Youtube surfing for info about this, and i'm in. Good chance i'll be shelling out the bucks tomorrow (hopefully heh) and i'll be runnin' round that game.


Be sure to do it fast, when Minecraft reaches beta, which is next week, it'll cost 15 euro's, and when it's fully released it'll cost 20.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

Kickass. Then my timing is pretty dead on for this one. I'll (99% sure) be snagging this tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hell, as a matter of fact, Wife® might be into this too. Might have to snag two copies.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

The picture in the OP looks like Hazy Maze Cave.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hadn't heard of Minecraft before.
I'm definitely going to purchase it before the Beta. It looks fun!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 30, 2010)

Gotta get this nao, but I am at school... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get this soon.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahah. Kickass i'm snagging this tomorrow as soon as the check is deposited (8am) So i'll be on tomorrow night messing around with it for the first time! w00t! (i'm excited)


----------



## Sterling (Jul 30, 2010)

where do I buy this at?


----------



## superkrm (Jul 30, 2010)

if you like minecraft u should try infiniminer

http://www.zachtronicsindustries.com/?p=713


----------



## Gore (Jul 30, 2010)

DID NOT KNOW THERE WERE MOBS

i thought it was just creation, shit


----------



## prowler (Jul 30, 2010)

WildWon, just watch out on your first night in infdev >:





			
				Blebleman said:
			
		

> You're always mining peacefully, and then SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


Oh crap, I think it was my third night, I was chopping wood and I heard a SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, looked around, saw the creeper and died ;-;

Luckily, it was near spawn and I got all my stuff but it scared the shit out of me D;


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> where do I buy this at?


Right here.


----------



## updowners (Jul 30, 2010)

Man I just realised I've played this game over an year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=161569&hl=

It seems as though the game has improved a bit since then.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 30, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> DID NOT KNOW THERE WERE MOBS
> 
> i thought it was just creation, shit



You can actually turn the mobs off!
There's a "Peaceful" difficulty option. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(This however is not "true" creation mode, since it doesn't give you unlimited blocks, you still have to work for em!)

True creative mode is coming up very soon.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

w00t just purchased. Won't be able to REALLY play until tonight (trying to get the browser version working). Will letcha know if/when i'm on.

Excitement!


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> w00t just purchased. Won't be able to REALLY play until tonight (trying to get the browser version working). Will letcha know if/when i'm on.
> 
> Excitement!


Have you tried the downloadable .jar? That should work.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm at work (just got here about an hour ago, won't be gone for another 7 hours) and don't want to really fuck with the systems here. We're slow as of now, but i don't want to cross TOO many lines with the IT department


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I'm at work (just got here about an hour ago, won't be gone for another 7 hours) and don't want to really fuck with the systems here. We're slow as of now, but i don't want to cross TOO many lines with the IT department


Ah yes, work. I don't have any of that, luckily. Well, maybe not, as it'd earn me some money... be sure to tell us what you think once you've played!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, i'll letcha know when i'm about to play, when i'm on, when i'm done, after i've played, and when i'm going to try and set up a GBAtemp Minecraft Night. (None of this is official yet, but i've had ideas going through my head, after reading a bit about this, and watching vids that it could be a fantastic GBAtemp event evening... but again, still unofficial, until i play and figure out some ins and outs of this thang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in for a Minecraft night. I can host, and hell, I'll see if I can't have a livestream up of gameplay on the Tempcast's account.


----------

